# Dremel 100 Rotary Tool, is it worthwhile?



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

I received this Dremel 100 single speed rotary tool with 7 accessories for Christmas. I am just starting to get into woodworking. My current selection of power tools are: scrollsaw, miter saw, belt/disk sander, drill press, hand power planer, B&D fixed base router, (2) circular saws, hirsch table saw/router table (you mount the circular saw or the router under the table).

I have made a patio cart, mail box and cutting boards. Would like to make bowls & baskets and animal puzzles on my scrollsaw and possibly some bookshelves and cabinets.

My question is, should I keep the Dremel or should I add a plunge router to my collection or what is your suggestion to complement my shop power tools?

Thanks in advance,
Ken


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst a Dremel is a very handy tool, it isn't a case of Dremel OR plunge router. For serious routing a PLUNGE router is essential, it can do EVERYTHING that a fixed base one can plus so much more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Dremel 335-01 Plunge Router Attachment: Home Improvement

==



harrysin said:


> Whilst a Dremel is a very handy tool, it isn't a case of Dremel OR plunge router. For serious routing a PLUNGE router is essential, it can do EVERYTHING that a fixed base one can plus so much more.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ditto to Harry's comments. I love my Dremel, and wouldn't part with it. And although I have all the bells and whistles (including plunge base) to go with mine (and it's multi speed), it's no replacement for an actual router with a plunge base. So if you can only have one of the two, I'd go with the router. But, I don't think the return of a single speed Dremel will give you enough to purchase a decent plunge router. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, Dremel tools are great for touch ups and detail work. For building projects you need a plunge router or a combo kit. Spend some time reading the different threads to discover what all you can do with a router and I am sure you will agree. This is the best place on the web to get information on woodworking routers.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a variable speed Dremel tool with probably every attachment but the plunge base - and seldom use it for much more then touch up work as Mike suggested. While it will do a good job for what it is intended, I do find that it is way underpowered for much more then an occasional use with a carbide burr or maybe something that needs to be cut with one (or many) of those very fragile cut off discs. There are several decent small laminate routers that are or can be can be fitted with a plunge base that are better suited.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy New Year to All,

Your suggestions were very valuable. After your ideas and a little web research, I think I will return the Dremel 100 and get the Multi-Max model from CPO (reconditioned) for about the same price. The Multi-Max seems to do a whole lot more than the 100 model. After I sell my B&D fixed base router maybe I can scrape up enough $ to get the Bosch MRC 23 EVSK router kit that has both fixed & plunge bases and seems to be highly recommended.

Thanks again,

Ken


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Although not a replacement... Funny about the timing of this thread.

20-30 years ago I had a dremel that I used for touchups and "detail" work. I had a variable speed when it first came out (does that date me?). Then, they had the router bits, but only a fixed base router base attachment. I did use it a lot. Besides that one, I had a 1/4" 1/4 hp flex shaft rotary with a foot control that I used for "carving." I gave those all to my father when I went into the service. He is still using them to this day.

Since- I have many styles of routers. I have straight and angled 1/4" air die grinders, an 1/8" die grinder, air cutoff tools... Many sanders and grinders. But no Dremel...

Yet, every time I go into HD, I seem to slow down at the Dremel section. Recapturing old memories? I don't know. But I've been looking... Especially in the last month. Sure is a few more attachments than 20 to 30 years ago. Never knew there was a plunge router attachment until today with Bob's post. When the router table attachment came out, I thought "micro finger joints." LOL.

So yes, while not a replacement, it does have it's use, it's attraction, it's niche.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MAFoElffen said:


> Although not a replacement... Funny about the timing of this thread.
> 
> 20-30 years ago I had a dremel that I used for touchups and "detail" work. I had a variable speed when it first came out (does that date me?). Then, they had the router bits, but only a fixed base router base attachment. I did use it a lot. Besides that one, I had a 1/4" 1/4 hp flex shaft rotary with a foot control that I used for "carving." I gave those all to my father when I went into the service. He is still using them to this day.
> 
> ...


A Dremel mounted in it's plunge base made this fluting jig possible.


----------



## Empirical Realist (Mar 4, 2011)

A Dremel is one of those tools that doesn't get used very often, but it solves some odd problems very nicely. I did have a problem using it for overhead drywall. The gypsum powder got in the bearings and I had to replace the spindle. Fortunately, it was easy and inexpensive to replace.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got the 3 speed Black and Decker version of the Dremel for Christmas fitted with the Dremel keyless chuck and their carving/engraving bits and used it for touch up on some engraving done with a plunge router. Did a great job on touch up and believe with a little practice that it can do some fine detail design work.

You can get the flex shaft... plunge base.... foot switch and 1/8" router bits for it but I don't see it replacing a router. In some instances it may be small enough to do something the larger router can't do or get into a space that it can't or have a small enough bit. My intention for it was was to use it for touch up and detail work and maybe down the road look into the 4 mentioned accesories.

Get a router or 2 first and a Dremel when you need it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Ken, you're gonna want both, as I'm sure you've already read over and over. However, go with a variable speed, not a single speed. You'll be glad you did. I have a Dremel 4000; I like it for the roundover router bit, as well as small detail work you can put into your wood projects, utilizing other bits. 

I started with a B & D rotary tool back in 2002, doing what I do now with a router, so...


----------

